# Arizona Trail



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

I finished up my 285 mile 20K feet of climbing ride tonight. Inexplicably I cannot sleep so here are some teaser pics.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Is that a "Splat" snake?*



YuriB said:


> I finished up my 285 mile 20K feet of climbing ride tonight. Inexplicably I cannot sleep so here are some teaser pics.


Snake Jerkey-tastier than a rat anyday!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*You're such a tease!*

Looks great!! Can't wait for the rest of the essay.
I have been wanting to do the AZT, or parts of it anyway, for the past year or so. I love mtn bike touring but haven't done any for a while. What section did you do? What sources did you use for planning, logistics??

Nice Kona.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

that looks super fun.
did you need the GPS, or was the map enough?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Awesome! Can't wait for the full report.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

day 2
hog canyon to colossial cave


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

day 3
colossial cave to molino basin in the mighty catalinas


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

day 4
molino basin up and over the catalinas to oracle,az and a rank little a-frame motel with a shower and spiders galore


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

day 5 (aka wtf was i thinking)
oracle az to the us60 just south of superior,az
riding the last couple of hours out of box canyon in the dark


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Snake Jerkey-tastier than a rat anyday!


rattler carne seca does sound kinda good.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

theBreeze said:


> What section did you do? What sources did you use for planning, logistics??
> 
> Nice Kona.


I did most of the "rideable/safe" sections from montezuma pass to superior az.
i did a few one night test runs and for planning i used:
scott morris (www.topofusion.com)
mountain biking the arizona trail by andrea lankford
az state public lands office
and dave hinkley's e-trail guide
and other misc sources and my own knowledge of az
thanks. that kona is great and versitle.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> that looks super fun.
> did you need the GPS, or was the map enough?


gps was necessary. you can never have enough resources/refrences for this stuff.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Incredible ride! That orange water bottle wouldn't happen to be a 24 HITOP bottle would it?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

theBreeze said:


> Incredible ride! That orange water bottle wouldn't happen to be a 24 HITOP bottle would it?


indeed it was. todd puts on great events.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

Say, is that top ramen?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

yetisurly said:


> Say, is that top ramen?


damn straight.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Sweet. 

Where'd you get your coffee cup and "filter"?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

wooglin said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Where'd you get your coffee cup and "filter"?


REI. The flat folding cup is great, not convinced about the coffee filter yet.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Great, I'll check it out. I like my french press, but its bulky.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

wooglin said:


> Great, I'll check it out. I like my french press, but its bulky.


if i do coffee next time i'd likely take a mini french press that you can drink out of as i like my coffee like i like my women - strong and black.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Those pictures are great. I enjoyed looking at them. I need to do a long tour.


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

Dude, I'm kind of curious, where did you get your water? Nice, pics by the way.


----------



## rocky rode (Nov 15, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Hey Yuri,

Gary B. here. Impressive photos. Thanks for sharing, most of this stuff looks quite familar to me. I'll be back down there next winter.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

rocky rode said:


> Hey Yuri,
> 
> Gary B. here. Impressive photos. Thanks for sharing, most of this stuff looks quite familar to me. I'll be back down there next winter.


Thanks. Maybe we can ride a section together next time.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

How do you have that rack set up? I notice it only has one attachment point on each side. Looks like some creative engineering to get it to sit upright.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

FrontRanger said:


> How do you have that rack set up? I notice it only has one attachment point on each side. Looks like some creative engineering to get it to sit upright.


brake boss mounts and axle mounts
http://www.oldmanmountain.com/rear_rack_page.htm
pretty easy to set-up


----------

